# used jd 3520



## spud (Mar 10, 2010)

Hullo, newby here. Was hoping for some advice on a purchase of a used John Deere tractor mdl 3520 hydro, 2005,1284 hrs.
Has heavy duty loader and bucket/pallet forks/roof/turf tyrs.

The tractor is located in Darwin and im in Alice Springs about 1000 miles away. The shop there said that when they did the service on it in the workshop they noted that the cruise control did not work, apparently when they engaged it the dash lights all lit up flashing on and off continuesly.

The shop is a Kubota dealer and may not be familar with the product, im not sure wether to go ahead with my purchase.

I asked the salesman had they tried to do any fix but he said that once you start with something like that it becomes very involved, said it would be sold as is .

Has anybody else had this experience?
Iv never driven a tractor that had cruise anyhow and would i realy need it?
Does any one know is there a manual throttle holder on this machine?
Any advice that anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. 
All the electronics concern me, hope someone can help.


----------



## emo (Jun 4, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with mine, I don't use the cruise. I do know that if there are multiple switches pressed that conflict, there can be issues. Here's a link to the owners manual which might cover it in the troubleshooting section. 
OMLVU20031_B8

EMO


----------

